# 105 vs. Tiagra



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there a noticeable difference between using these two sets? I am deciding between the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 with Tiagra components and the Specialized Allez Sport which has 105 components. They are almost the same price and both come with compact double cranks however the Bianchi already has clipless pedals which would save me some money right there.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

105 is a much better component group, I'm new to cycling so I don't know too much, but I know that 105 is one of the best groupos for the money.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

notwist said:


> Is there a noticeable difference between using these two sets? I am deciding between the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 with Tiagra components and the Specialized Allez Sport which has 105 components. They are almost the same price and both come with compact double cranks however the Bianchi already has clipless pedals which would save me some money right there.


Fit first, frame second.
If both are equal (as well as price), then you should definitely go for the 105 components. I use mountain pedals on my road bike, and got my LBS to price match the cheapest price on the internet I could find the Shimano M520 pedals for - $34.95 at the time. Seriously, you can find some super cheap pedals so I wouldn't let that affect your decision.
Good luck!


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Since components will be what you upgrade "first" on a bike later on 
[besides comfort and customization items like saddles and pedals], 
I'd say prioritize the frame first (not entry level components).

Get the frame you want, then ride it until things begin to wear,
then upgrade to much better components. 

The frame is the heart of the bike. 

Their both very different bikes. 
Letting components make your decision is not taking into 
account the possibility that you would upgrade later on. 

Having said all that, 105's are a better group than Tiagra. 

When spending close to a thousand dollars on a bike, 
saving on pedals is not much of a difference. 

What if you want to change the pedals later on anyway?

Did you lose out on the bike you passed up that might've had a better frame?

I'd say this...if both frames were equal in quality and you've ridden both, 
pick the on that you'd be ready to spend more money on and be happy to do it.
Pick the one you "like" more...put aside the minor monetary savings, 
because if you seriously get into biking, you will be upgrading anyway.

And if you don't then whichever of the comps that come with the bike you buy will be "good enough". 

Good luck with your purchase! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Tiagra - 9 speed

105 - 10 speed.

Since your upper echelon of component groups, Campy, Shimano, Sram are 10 speed, starting with a 10 speed equipped bike makes upgrades much easier.


----------



## chevy57 (Sep 19, 2006)

There is great advice in this thread. I would take it one step further and say:
Do not under any circumstance go lower than 105 components. Make this a minimum requirement. All other rules about fit and frame materials still apply. I made this mistake and the Tiagra stuff really is junk. Yes, it works, but not well. Go with 105 or better. 

chevy57


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

chevy57 said:


> I made this mistake and the Tiagra stuff really is junk. Yes, it works, but not well. Go with 105 or better.
> 
> chevy57


Lol. When well tuned, all the Shimano groups work well. The features are the difference. Sorry you/your shop couldn't get yours right. I commute on Sora and regularly pass people with way more expensive gear making way more noise.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I'm starting to lean towards the Allez. I won't be doing any racing anytime soon but just from comparing the specs it looks like the Allez is more 'race-ready' than the Bianchi although I'm sure either will do. I guess I'll just have to test ride them both a little more before I can take the plunge... Thanks for all the help. Very good info in here.


----------



## ghetto b (Sep 28, 2008)

If you havent already bought, I would recommend a cannondale caad9 I was leaning towards the allez too, but Im totally happy that I ended up on the caad9 instead.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

which flavor of caad9 would you suggest? unfortunately the shop i really like doesn't sell them


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 18, 2008)

*same boat*

I am in the same boat trying to decide between the Allez and the CAAD9 5. There is an obvious price difference when you are getting the same components. What made you choose the CAAD over the Allez?

I have ridden the CAAD and it is responsive I'm just wondering how it feels over 20+miles. I have the same question with the Allez and will ride that this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Which Allez are you looking at? I've been eyeing the Allez Elite and Sport models and hope to test ride them soon.


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 18, 2008)

notwist said:


> Which Allez are you looking at? I've been eyeing the Allez Elite and Sport models and hope to test ride them soon.



I am looking at the Elite and the Compact. I think the compact is the Sport right? I am just curious what made ghetto b choose the CAAD9 over the Allez when you can get a full aluminum frame Allez for $1150 with 105. You get the same from CAAD9 but at $1300.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Drizzt said:


> I am looking at the Elite and the Compact. I think the compact is the Sport right? I am just curious what made ghetto b choose the CAAD9 over the Allez when you can get a full aluminum frame Allez for $1150 with 105. You get the same from CAAD9 but at $1300.


CAAD9 is one of those super stiff, racing type frames. A lot of racers love starting from that platform and upgrading components. That same basic frame has been around since, what, '97?


----------



## ghetto b (Sep 28, 2008)

I ended up with the caad9 5, same 105 components as the Allez elite, or sport compact. I honestly just felt that the frame was stiffer, and the geometry was more comfortable for me. I was leaning towards the Allez, but I decided I would ride the Caad9 before buying. I rode it and I was sold with no regrets. On top of that it doesnt look as cheap to me which for over $1000 I think is fairly important.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

chevy57 said:


> There is great advice in this thread. I would take it one step further and say:
> Do not under any circumstance go lower than 105 components. Make this a minimum requirement. All other rules about fit and frame materials still apply. I made this mistake and the Tiagra stuff really is junk. Yes, it works, but not well. Go with 105 or better.
> 
> chevy57


Don't be silly. Tiagra is just fine. Lord.


----------



## Nick29 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a bike with a Tiagra group/105 rear derailler (Trek 2.1 fwiw) and have no major complaints with the Tiagra components. My gf has a bike with 105/Ultegra RD and the most noticeable differences (upgrades) are 10 speeds, more positive click when changing gears, and less frequent adjustments. The 10 speeds does making upgrading individual components (ie: brake/shift levers, cassettes) easier. Whether those things make 105 worth the extra money is an individual decision, but Tiagra works just fine, especially for a first road bike..

ETA: another small (and relatively insignificant IMO) difference is the 105 cables have barrel adjusters up near the shifters, while the Tiagra shifters have them on the frame.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Nick29 said:


> I have a bike with a Tiagra group/105 rear derailler (Trek 2.1 fwiw) and have no major complaints with the Tiagra components. ...


I rode my Trek 2100 ZR9000 last year 5,000 miles with a mix of Tiagra 9-sp and 105 Shimano stuff without a hiccup.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

For what its worth. I have ridden a Allez Elite for years now. I love it and just upgrade the parts as needed due to it having about 11K miles on it now. I still have not changed any of the Shimano 105 parts except cassette and chain due to wear. I rebuilt the bike over the winter and replaced the crankset , cassette, brakes cables and chain. I could have put on whatever. What did I go with? 105 all the way through. Why? It works, it has for years now and I like it. 

JMO.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I've owned both. 105 is much better than Tiagra. Not to discredit Tiagra because I put on 13,000 trouble-free miles on my Tiagra group without a problem before I upgraded to 105 on one of my bikes. The shifting was better and a lot of that has to do with 105 having a 10speed set up as opposed to Tiagra having a 9 speed set up. I've been told that 105 will last longer but I can't confirm that. If both bikes fit you, go for the one with 105.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Right answer...*



terbennett said:


> I've owned both. 105 is much better than Tiagra. Not to discredit Tiagra because I put on 13,000 trouble-free miles on my Tiagra group without a problem before I upgraded to 105 on one of my bikes. The shifting was better and a lot of that has to do with 105 having a 10speed set up as opposed to Tiagra having a 9 speed set up. I've been told that 105 will last longer but I can't confirm that. If both bikes fit you, go for the one with 105.


...if you wanted to drop this whole thing down a level, you could get into the Sora vs. Tiagra discussion. One of the things underlying this whole discussion is the idea that new riders want to get in at a low or reasonable price point, and I'm okay with that if you're into the whole discussion that says if you get hooked, then you're going to want to (a) upgrade components on the bike you bought or (b) keep your first bike for a beater bike, or sell it and move up. 

That's an okay way of looking at it, but my take is that if you're willing to cough up in the neiborhood of $1000 plus or minus, you're probably going to stick with the biking thing. Then, in 6 months, you're gonna find out how much it actually costs to upgrade everything from Tiagra to 105, and at that point you're gonna wonder if you also want to upgrade the frame...and maybe you're gonna wonder if maybe you'd spent a few more bucks the first time around, then maybe your first bike would be your only bike, and just fine, and not require anything more than new tires and brake pads for more than a single season. 

So personally, I agree with those who say that a decent frame, probably CF, that fits you well with 105 is where you want to start, minimum opening bet....


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd differ from my old NASTAR forum colleague, SkiRacer55, on one small point. I think a starter bike should have a quality aluminum frame, like a CAAD9. Why? Because they take the abuse a first-timer will likely throw at them, through ignorance or neglect, a little better than a carbon-fiber bike. At the lower end of the price spectrum, the weight will be lower and the groupset higher quality on the aluminum bike. The savings on the bike can be used for a properly-fit saddle, pedals/shoes, bib shorts, a better wheelset... all of the stuff that can likely make the whole experience more enjoyable and therefore more likely to be incorporated into a lifestyle.

For the record, I've owned or presently owned carbon fiber, aluminum, and steel bikes. I'm currently weighing my options about purchasing either a race-ready CF or aluminum bike with a good groupset. 105-level is my baseline, although I'm more interested in the Ultegra and above groupsets. Having owned Tiagra and Sora bikes and having put well over 2500miles on each, I can honestly say that they aren't on my radar. They worked fine when properly adjusted, but they required more frequent adjustment, weren't nearly as precise, and were 9 speed. 105 has a well-deserved reputation as the sweet spot in the Shimano line, and subsequent jumps to Ultegra and DuraAce will likely be unnoticed by most riders- especially new ones. The place they will notice it is in the pocketbook. I've also heard that 105 is the most durable of the Shimano groupsets, although I can't confirm or deny that. At any rate, it's a good value.

The CAAD9 Compact 105 is a pretty good package, if it fits the rider's body and intent. That's one of the bikes I'm looking at. In factory trim it's a couple pounds lighter than some of the pricier CF bikes I'm looking at, for a couple grand less. Certainly food for thought.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Alaska Mike said:


> I've also heard that 105 is the most durable of the Shimano groupsets, although I can't confirm or deny that. At any rate, it's a good value.


I've read this as well, but so far only with regards to the material used in the cassettes. The Ultegra and DuraAce cassettes weigh more, but won't last as long as the 105's.

I do also agree that 105 is the best "bang for the buck" in the Shimano product line. I have Ultegra and Ultegra SL on my bike, but I've used the 105 as well but can't tell the difference in performance (just price and appearance).


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Good point...*



Alaska Mike said:


> I'd differ from my old NASTAR forum colleague, SkiRacer55, on one small point. I think a starter bike should have a quality aluminum frame, like a CAAD9. Why? Because they take the abuse a first-timer will likely throw at them, through ignorance or neglect, a little better than a carbon-fiber bike. At the lower end of the price spectrum, the weight will be lower and the groupset higher quality on the aluminum bike. The savings on the bike can be used for a properly-fit saddle, pedals/shoes, bib shorts, a better wheelset... all of the stuff that can likely make the whole experience more enjoyable and therefore more likely to be incorporated into a lifestyle.
> 
> For the record, I've owned or presently owned carbon fiber, aluminum, and steel bikes. I'm currently weighing my options about purchasing either a race-ready CF or aluminum bike with a good groupset. 105-level is my baseline, although I'm more interested in the Ultegra and above groupsets. Having owned Tiagra and Sora bikes and having put well over 2500miles on each, I can honestly say that they aren't on my radar. They worked fine when properly adjusted, but they required more frequent adjustment, weren't nearly as precise, and were 9 speed. 105 has a well-deserved reputation as the sweet spot in the Shimano line, and subsequent jumps to Ultegra and DuraAce will likely be unnoticed by most riders- especially new ones. The place they will notice it is in the pocketbook. I've also heard that 105 is the most durable of the Shimano groupsets, although I can't confirm or deny that. At any rate, it's a good value.
> 
> The CAAD9 Compact 105 is a pretty good package, if it fits the rider's body and intent. That's one of the bikes I'm looking at. In factory trim it's a couple pounds lighter than some of the pricier CF bikes I'm looking at, for a couple grand less. Certainly food for thought.


...an aluminum starter bike is a great idea. In fact, my winter bike is a LeMond Reno I got used for about $500, and it's a great bike. You want CF? There's a lot of it around at a reasonable price. I got two Titus Oseos from Colorado Cyclist, Ultegra SL, and all the other parts exactly what I wanted, where the frame was $1400 instead of list price of $2600. CC has some other good buys in CF today:

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/LAPADRTX

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/10450/


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I will caution the first-time buyer to factor in the costs of shipping and setup to the cost of an online bike. You can get a fairly close fit with online calculators and published frame specs, but you should have a good LBS "build" and adjust the bike if you haven't done it before. Local service in the case of a warranty or other issues may factor in there. I've bought online and had good luck (full Ultegra groupset/brakes, usable frame, marginal wheels for a great price) but there are hidden costs that need to be added in before you fall for the _extreme_ savings. Do your research and see who the local guys have to offer. You may find that buying local is only slightly more expensive in the end and you can sometimes work deals with them in conjunction with the sale. You certainly will have someone to directly complain to.

Will I buy online again? Probably, but with shipping costs to Alaska I always give the local guys a look first. They support the local scene, so I like to support them.


----------

